# Website in 11 languages for everyday living issues for expats launched in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new website in 11 different languages is set to make it easier for expats in Canada to find the kind of information they need on community services when they arrive.The In My Language site has been developed by the Ontario Council of Agencies Serving Immigrants (OCASI), which represents more than 200 settlement agencies in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Website in 11 languages for everyday living issues for expats launched in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

